# up state new york tai chi...?



## taitsechien (Feb 5, 2008)

does anyone know of any tai chi schools in the lake placid new york area... i plan on spending my summer there... and would really like a place to train... especially push hands with different internal systems... thanks...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2008)

The closest I can get to there is a Taiji school in Saratoga Springs and that is not all to close to Lake Placid. 

Let me check and see if I can find anything and if no one else knows maybe I can find something.


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope this helps a bit.

http://www.taoist.org/content/standard.asp?name=USANewYork


----------

